
Pint-Size Satellites Promise Spy-Quality Images–Cheap - rmason
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-05-09/pint-size-satellites-promise-spy-quality-images-cheap
======
rmason
I have been waiting 35 years for this technology. In my previous career I
worked with infrared sensing of farm crops from the early eighties.

The main problem in a state like Michigan is that it is super cloudy. Taking
pictures with planes is expensive, but you can go below the clouds. Commercial
satellite imagery didn't provide this cloud piercing technology. Farmers
didn't want to pay for images when there was a cloud obscuring half their
field. It was fairly common to go an entire summer and not get a completely
clear view of a field.

